# Thinking about vans... Something like this (link included)



## James Meadowlark (Aug 18, 2017)

So of course, I'm not a traveler, just a primitive camping enthusiast- No Doy if you've seen any of my previous posts. But I'm thinking more and more about resetting my thinking about how I spend my time off.. Slept in plenty of cars as a young man (I'm not a young man these days) but I'd be looking for something more comfortable now.

So anyway I saw this and thought for a second about just taking a drive to low-ball the seller.. The mileage is kinda high at 180k, but it seems like the perfect project for me in terms of size and purpose. 

I have a bit of scratch saved, so I could buy this, and this one seems totally stealthy (would disappear behind a church or hospital/clinic for example), but I'd have to tear out the wheel-chair lift and the extra seats and keep the van intact.

Guys, I'm totally rudderless on this van pipe-dream in spite of reading all the posts here. 

Thanks in advance, and peace to all of you.
JJM


----------



## Tall Sam Jones (Aug 18, 2017)

Unless you're planning on picking up hitch-rollers in wheel chairs, I might suggest you save this one for someone who's actually disabled and find a cheaper, better-equipped alternative that requires less work on your part.

In the van hunting that I've done, any vehicle that is wheelchair accessible is priced almost twice as high as that same vehicle would be without any equipment. This van is rated for a way heavier load than you're probably going to need, and you're going to end up spending a lot of money just to take away a vehicle that could really help out some old-folks-home with a need for a wheelchair lift-equipped ride.

I get that the clean look of this vehicle makes it more incognito from a distance if you want to park at at an establishment, but so does a normal work van that could be much more easily converted into a living space. This thing also has a lot of windows. Windows break and inhibit your privacy. Keep in mind that you will be sleeping, eating, changing clothes, and potentially having sex in your vehicle.

This first link is an example of a used work van that you could pick up cheap and convert. It will likely be fairly empty when you get it, might have a work bench and some built-in storage. You could easily build a spot for a bed and whatever else you need. https://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/d/1-2-ton-chevy-cargo-van/6265932929.html

This one has some external mods including an off-road package. The pictures give you a picture of what you'd be working with on the inside, in either case https://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/d/1-2-ton-chevy-cargo-van/6265932929.html

Both of those examples are over-priced, in my opinion.

I'm sure there are threads on how to convert a van yourself, but a really common setup I've seen is storage on one side of the cargo area and a bed on the other side, toward the back. People build a frame out of 2x4's that elevates the mattress maybe 12"-18" to allow for storage underneath. Sometimes people will pull seats from other vehicles and bolt them to the floor. 

One thing to note is that if you manage to install a working sink, you can have open containers of alcohol in the back. In Idaho, Washington, and California, and maybe other states, the law designates your vehicle as a limo/RV once you have indoor pluming. Being a domicile makes it legal for PASSENGERS to drink while on the road.

Keep digging, keep dreaming. Good luck!
-TSJ


----------



## James Meadowlark (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for the speedy reply! Perfect feedback for sure, I didn't know the accessibly features command a premium, but it makes sense the way you laid it out... As I've said before, compared to most of the posters on this site, I'm really a "hobbyist" or "camper" and I've never pretended to be something I'm not, and the posters here have treated me very kindly, and for that I'm very grateful.

As I mentioned, I have a bit of money saved, and finding a van to use casually while taking my time to modify it would be cool. I'd like to max out at $5k if it's possible, and then put in the work myself to make a camping machine if it's possible. The whole "stealth" van life is of particular appeal to me, as you were able to discern in my post... 

Thank you my friend.


----------



## Carlvanguyrios (Aug 19, 2017)

I have a one ton 99 chevy similar to that white one but bigger and v8. I love everything about it but just wish it was a high top. My next van will definitely have the higher roof. Having the normal roof is fine when I'm alone. But it becomes way too cramped as soon as a babe or two is in there with me, like the one who took this picture. haha. I'm not complaining about those situations but in hindsight I wish I had found a high roof version of my ride.


----------



## James Meadowlark (Aug 19, 2017)

Carlvanguyrios said:


> I have a one ton 99 chevy similar to that white one but bigger and v8. I love everything about it but just wish it was a high top. My next van will definitely have the higher roof. Having the normal roof is fine when I'm alone. But it becomes way too cramped as soon as a babe or two is in there with me, like the one who took this picture. haha. I'm not complaining about those situations but in hindsight I wish I had found a high roof version of my ride.



How did you get that bike in there? I've always wanted to take my 10-year-old Triumph on a roadie!

Thanks!


----------



## Carlvanguyrios (Aug 19, 2017)

It fits in the back next to the bed perfectly. Lol they make those deer-hunter racks that go in the back or front though. Those are easy to come by and will hold a bike. I definitely always travel with the bike because it saves me 8 billion dollars on gas everywhere I visit.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Aug 20, 2017)

Personally, I really like the idea of a life in the rear.

My current van is also a handicapped-accessible, but the lift is on the side.

If I had a van (but preferably a bus, because more room) with the lift in the rear, and I'd build a mini garage.

Then I'd get some kinda small motorbike, and keep it in that mini garage, along with my tools.

The high top is also a huge bonus, in my opinion.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Aug 20, 2017)

You could even use the lift as a built-in shower floor!


----------

